# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  cung cấp account để bạn chủ động setup tăng Views Video Facebook - 0934225077

## odvwnrflxqcs

*[replacer_a] - 0934225077* 


Cung cấp bạn account để tự *tăng Views Video Facebook*. Trong account đã nạp sẵn 3000 view để bạn dùng dần / Giá 50K
 Đây là đơn hàng nhỏ để bạn Test DV trước khi đặt hàng với đơn hàng lớn hơn

chúng ta sẽ sản xuất Website và tài khoản để bạn tự cài đặt tăng view video trên Facebook




 
cung cấp tài khoản giúp bạn chủ động cài đặt tăng Views Video FB 


Bạn có thể chuyên dụng cho cá nhân chủ nghĩa hoặc mở DV để làm cho khách.
 Hoàn toàn chủ động trong công việc
Số view ban sơ được nạp sẵn 3.000 View. Nếu có nhu cầu số view lớn hơn bạn inbox hoặc ĐT/Zalo: *0934225077* để được Fix giá hợp lý nhất

Cách dùng vô cùng đơn thuần
 - Copy Link Video cần tăng
 - Nhập số View muốn tăng
 - Nhấn nút: " TĂNG View"

Tăng tối đa được 10 triệu view/ lần
 Tối thiểu 500 view/ 1 lần setup
 View khởi đầu tăng ngay sau khi setup xong, không cần chờ duyệt
 Khi đặt hàng bạn cho mình tên account và mật khẩu muốn tạo
 Nếu bạn muốn nạp view vào account của bạn có sẵn từ trước thì gửi mình tên tài khoản muốn nạp

_______________

_Cpanel cài đặt tăng views video facebook_

----------

